# "Cry Wolf" from Dungeon #102



## Silver Moon (Aug 28, 2004)

The following is a new D&D campaign set in the lands described in the following campaign setting: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=31874

The first module of this campaign, following the introduction, will be “Cry Wolf” by Nicolas Logue from Dungeon Magazine #102. 

Cast of Characters
Aidon, male human fighter (Maldur)
Corlen, male human ranger (Sir Osis of Liver)
Dardaleria Llyr, female elf wizard (Kriskrafts)
Pelaem Llyr, male elf cleric/bard (SteveJung)


*Chapter One, “Arrival at Brondani”*

The first light of dawn shined down upon the large wagon filled with animal pelts and other trade goods as it exited the forested hills.  Aidon noticed that the wind was blowing in from the southeast bringing with it the aroma of the ocean.   The farmhouses, roadside inns and the shops of various tradesmen that followed were a welcome sight after several days of traveling through the dark wilderness.   They soon reached the Silver Spring River, and the wagon master stopped to pay the customary fee to cross it.  The river was the outer boundary to Aidon’s destination, the Kingdom of Brondani.

Aidon’s profession was that of a caravan guard and he found it fortunate to have found employment with a merchant heading to the same place, being able to profit from the journey rather than having to pay for passage.   The wagon quickly made its way through the various townships that comprised the outer city regions.   Aidon then saw the distant walls of the city proper, his journey finally coming to a close.    It had been many years since he last visited Brondani, one of the finest cities on the continent.   One aspect of this city that always stood out to him was its cleanliness, a stark contrast to most of the other urban areas on he continent.  The aristocrats who ruled the city took great pride in its appearance and required the residents to properly and discreetly dispose of all refuse.  

This city’s history was well known, Brondani having been founded some 4,500 years earlier by a human family of that name.   During the next millennia they turned it into a thriving port city.   The city itself had been segmented into a dozen different districts that the lead family of that district ruled.    These twelve noble houses developed into an aristocracy, with each house ranked by its level of importance.  

At the end of the city’s second millennium Llyretra Llyr, an elvan bard and noble from the distant Silvanost Kingdom, approached the Brondani Family.   Silvanost was an elvan land that had been founded by elves that were blessed with extended lifespans by their deity Corellon Larethian.    

Llyretra told the Brondanis' how a schism had developed in that Kingdom between the elvan nobles that had welcomed humans into the Silvanost community and those felt that the elves should remain segregated.   Lyretra’s father, an elvan bard named Llyr, had worked diligently to keep the two factions at peace but this when he was assassinated.  Both factions blamed the other for the crime and a civil war nearly erupted.  The leader of the elvan-purity faction chose instead to depart with his followers, taking with him nearly forty percent of Silvanost’s population.   They traveled some 800 miles westward to then create the Kingdom of Mengale.    

Conflicts later developed with the remaining Silvanost population as a result of the loss of so many long-time residents.   Llyretra became the spokesperson for the elvan families in opposition to dictates of the Silvanost Queen.  Her response to their protests was to invite them to also depart.    Llyretra’s visit to Brondani was to ask for a place to bring these elves to.  The Brondani family granted her a large tract of open land adjacent to the city and equal in size.   The elvan area was designed to mirror that of the human settlement, with twelve districts each ruled by a ranked aristocratic house.   

The wagon with Aidon soon reached the Mayville District in the human half of the city.   Each district specialized in a different profession, this one being home for armor makers and leather workers.   Aidon’s guard responsibilities came to a close as the wagon master stopped at the shop of a potential customer.   The wagon master paid Aidon the agreed upon fee for his services and they parted company.   

Aidon gathered up his belongings and headed down the street.   He stopped for a meal at the nearest inn and inquired from the innkeeper as to the locally observed calendar date, confirming that it was when he thought.   That meant that his scheduled appointment was this afternoon.   Following the meal he received directions his destination in the elvan half of the city.   He soon reached Angachilion Street, the main business thoroughfare for several of the elvan districts.    

The mentor’s note instructed him to go to The Silver Chalice, a silversmith shop in the Llyr District.   He continued up the street, passing under large shade trees lining the road.   That meant that he was now in the Maegolkarien District, a part of the city known for its link to nature.   He walked by various shops nature-related shops that catered to druids and alchemists, followed by businesses selling items designed for use by hunters, trappers and other outdoorsmen.   He passed by the Oaken Shaft Tavern and Inn unaware that he would soon cross paths with one of the patrons inside. 

Inside the tavern, Corlen was finishing his second tankard of beer.   The human ranger had visited the Brondani twice before but still felt uneasy in these large urban settings.   Corlen was a wanderer and he enjoyed being alone in the forests.   This part of the city at least knew how to keep a fair amount of their trees, giving him greater comfort than he would have had in other areas.   He had arrived the day before and his room at the inn had been comfortable enough, but he would have been just as happy sleeping under the stars. 

The other patrons in the tavern were ignoring Corlen, which was something he didn’t mind.  It was not that Corlen disliked people; rather he was indifferent towards them.  What he couldn’t stand was when people were dishonest, hiding their true thoughts and opinions behind flowery or indeterminate language.  If everyone was honest and would just speak what was on his or her minds everyone would be better off.   

The day was now starting getting on and Corlen decided that maybe he’d better be getting on with his business.   He pulled out a crumbled up piece of parchment in his pocket and reread what was written on it  “The Silver Chalice – Llyr District - Brondani”.   “Some type of job, they need a skilled ranger” is what his friend had told him.   Corlen didn’t know what the job would be, but he hoped that it would pay well.  His friend had assured him that it would be.  He waved to the tavern owner, intending to settle his account and depart.   But by the time the half-elvan proprietor reached the table he reconsidered and ordered another beer


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 1, 2004)

*Chapter Two, "The Student Wizard"*

“I don’t want to go home!” Daradaleria Llyr yelled at the raven perched on the bedframe in the room at Ravensgate School.   The school was located at the community by the same name and was one of the most exclusive and rather secretive wizard schools on the continent.   

The young elvan student had just begun her second year of study.   Her freshman year consisted of learning rudimentary magic, the school’s philosophy, and developing a rapport with the other students.   They are housed in a different magic school consisting of eight freshmen and four students of each upper grade.  The curriculum for the sophomore year includes extensive training in situations in the outside world. 

The raven stared back at her and telepathically communicated “You do not have a choice in this.”  Daradaleria verbally responded “This is supposed to be the year that I go out into the world with my classmates!  They’re already gone, and without me!  First I get stuck here and get lectured about how I don’t respond appropriately to non-Ravensgate individuals.  

The raven just stared at her, keeping his thoughts to himself.  She continued her tirade, “They’ve all left, and I should be with them, instead I’m being sent out alone.”   The raven replied, “You will not be alone, I will be with you.   Your classmates have to depend upon each other.  Each of them will not become linked to a raven until their senior year.   You should feel fortunate that our bond was established earlier.”   She yells back, “Oh, don’t remind me!  You chose me the minute I arrived here as a recruit, my luggage hadn’t even touched the ground.”   “And was I wrong?” he asked.   She sighed, “No, of course not.”

She continued to pack her bag and dressed in her Ravensgate attire, consisting of dark clothing, lether bracers and a hooded cloak.  She then yells back at her companion “I’m just angry, that’s all.  They’re not sending me out into the world!  I’ve been ordered back to Brondani, the most unenlighted, mage-fearing repressive hole in the universe.   Even the bards don’t like to go there.”   He replies, “Are you through?  You know as well as anyone that Brondani is a propserous and thriving port city that is the envy of other cities on the continent.   The only reason that bards don’t seek employment there is because your very own family already meets all of their needs for that, being comprised of hundreds of the finest and most long-lived bards in the world.   And you of all people know why wizards are shunned.” 

Indeed, it was twelve-hundred years earlier that apprentices of her great grandmother got involved in a scheme that pitted the Silvanost and Mengale elves against each other.  The Lyrr family was blamed, and reduced in rank to the lowest ranked elvan house in Brondani.  Since that time wizards were unwelcomed in the city.  Daradaleria, like her parents and grandfather, have to keep their knowledge a secret.  In fact, most Brondani residents believe that the Ravensgate school is a “finishing school” rather than a place for wizard instruction. 

She latched up her suitcase and then sat back down on the bed.  The raven tells her, “The school is not giving you a choice in this.  We all do as we are instructed to.”  She yells back, “But I don’t want to go home.  This isn’t fair!  I want to learn how to cast new spells!”  He replies, “Have some patience.  During your third year you will learn more spells than you ever thought possible.” 

She pauses and then yells back, “But I want to learn some of them now, to make that year easier.  You know what they say about the third year.”   He replies “Indeed I do.  After only a month of study one of your housemates, Ryllanor, has already opted to repeat the year.”  She answers, “Oh believe me, I know it.  He’ll be taking up a spot that one of us second year students should be moving up into.  And who do you think they’ll pick to stay back, the three who are out developing themselves into a team, or me, the odd-man out?”   He calmly replies, “They will pick the one who is not yet ready to move on, which at this point could be any one of the four of you.  Stop this needless worry about things that are beyond your control, unless you wish to create a self-fulfilling prophesy.”

She takes one last look at herself in the mirror, adjusts the hood on her cloak, and heads towards the door.   The raven flies up and lands upon her shoulder.   As they leave the room and start down the darkened stone corridor she says, “You know what’s going to happen when I get back?  Mother is just going to stick me with baby-sitting duty.  She’s probably given birth to yet another half-sibling since I saw her last.”  “Impossible, you saw her just five weeks ago,” he answers.   She replies, “Well, I’ll still be stuck changing diapers, just you watch.  And she won’t even allow me to take shortcuts using cantrips, I’ll have to do it all by hand!”

Daradaleria complains, “And she’ll also be on my case again about when am I going to find a husband.”   He answers, “Well, she found all five of her husbands here at this school.  She expects you to do the same.”   She responds, “Mother has no control over who and how I choose a spouce.  And how can she even expect me to find somebody here if I’m being sent home!”

They soon reach the teleportation chamber.   Waiting for her is a half-elvan Ravensgate professor who she recognizes as being a distant relative but can’t remember the name of.  The raven says, “He is named Mearlo-Phon Getalyn.  He is a fourth-cousin twice-removed who is related to you through your maternal grandmother.”   “Show off” she telepathically replies.   

She and the instructor each fasten the ends of their cloaks to the clasps on each others bracers, the cloaks then creating a magical sphere encompasing them and their ravens.  He casts the teleport spell and the two of them appear in a windowless chamber back at the Llyr castle in the city of Brondani.   He then teleports back to Ravengate as she hears the sound of somebody approaching. 

Her father enters the chamber.  She is delighted to see him but rather than a friendly greeting the first words out of her mouth are “I don’t want to be back here.  Isn’t there anything that you can do?”   He answers, “Your grandfather Gredewal wishes to meet with you.”  Hearing that she sighs, realizing that nothing more will be said about the subject.  The family patriarch was loved and respected by all and nobody seriously questioned his decisions.  The rebel in her couldn’t resist commenting “Another lecture about family responsiblities and my role?  And then I’ll be told to change diapers.” 

As they walked together he draped his hand across her shoulder and said “No dear child.  You are here as part of your second year studies with the school.   You are to meet your grandfather not here but down in the city.   Go to the Silver Chalice silversmith shop and you will receive further instruction.”  “Can I do some shopping along the way?” she asks.  He answers, “Just do as you are told.  Make us all proud of you.  And always remember that you are a Llyr.”


----------



## Silver Moon (Sep 3, 2004)

*Chapter Three, "The Cleric-Bard"*

Four levels below, in the first sub-basement of Llyr Castle, another of Gredawal Llyr’s grandchildren was receiving similar instruction from his own father, Bradwen, who is a gifted bard and Gredawal’s only son.   His role was that of family historian, and he maintained the extensive library located in the various basements of the castle.   This included the birth records, tax records, death certificates, various documents related to genealogy of all Silvanost elves dating back the five millinia and other records of family history.  But the pride and joy of the collection was that Llyr castle was host to the most extensive music library in the world.   

Not unlike his father before him, Bradwen’s youth had been preoccupied with his career.   He was nearly half a millineum old, the human equivalent of nineteen, before he took a wife.  Polygamy was commonly practiced by the Brondani elves, but Gredawal had been monogamous and had his two eldest children were as well.   It was until his youngest, Fflewdur, had acquired multiple spouces and was producing a large number of offspring that Bradwen and his older sister Maelwys were encouraged to do the same.   

For four centuries of marriage Bradwen had been content with his one wife and their four children.  But he also one to appreciate female company and enthusiastically followed his father’s new dictate.   So in the prior two centuries he acquired five more wives who collectively have provided him with fourteen more children.    Bradwyn professes to love all of his children equally, although in truth he is most attached to his original four, all of whom are now young adults. 

The eldest of these was Andowen, a dutiful daughter who shares her father’s passion towards the library and their responsiblities of maintaing the history for not only the Llyr family but the other Elvan families of Brondani as well as the Silvanost elves.   She is also a gifted linguist, a skill that has come in handy with translating songs written in other languages, and is currently assisted by her younger full sister.

Of the two eldest boys, Allanor always pleased his father and was a true asset to the family.   He too has taken a strong interest in the library.  His talents lie with mathematics and organization, and he is currently involved in creating a detailed index of the entire collection.   However Bradwen’s second son Paleam Llyr was somewhat of a family embarrassment.  Palaem worked dutifully in the library and had a gifted singing voice, a bard that the family could be proud of.   Unfortunately Paleam had chosen to also become a cleric.   Clerics of Correllon Larethian, the deity who granted the elves long life, are found in all of the noble families of Brondani, even the human households.   Paleam however, while respecting Larethian, had become the cleric of a different deity.  

Palaem worshipped Labelas Enoreth, the elvan god of truth and history.  Paleam had been encouraged to take on Enoreth as a secondary deity or two pay homage to the entire Elvan pantheon that Larethian was the leader of, but he refused.   Truth and History was what he was dedicating his life to and that was who he would worship.   So Bradwen kept his problem child down in the library, limiting his exposure to others who would not approve.   That however was now changed, as Gredewal now had a new task for his wayward grandchild to undertake. 

Following his father’s instructions, Palaem made his way to the Silver Chalice silversmith shop down in the Llyr district of the city.   He arrived at the shop, finding it locked.  A sign on the door read “Back in Sometime”.   Palaem thought to himself  “That’s one problem with such a long-lived race.”   He went nextdoor and looked around a craft shop until the silversmith opened up again.    He then went into the show and began looking at the various items for sale.  He recognized the proprietor, and elf named Ethranim, as the man who had put silver-plating on his brother’s flute. 

“What can I help you with?” Ethranim inquired?   “I was told to meet my grandfather here,” Palaem reponded.  “Ah yes, come with me” the silversmith states as he relocks the front door and puts the sign back.    They exit from the back door into an alleyway and Ethranim leads him down past the back doors of several businesses on both sides.   They finally reach the back door of another building and Ethranim knocks.   

The door is opened up from the inside by a armored half-elf who Palaem recognizes as his cousin Pat, the youngest of his aunt Maelwys’s five children.  This is no real surprise, as Pat often serves as one of Gredewal’s bodyguards.   Ethranim heads back in the direction of his shop while Pat gestures for Palaem to enter the building.  

They are inside of what appears to be a large kitchen, with pots and pans hanging on hooks and several large wood stoves in the room.   What is unusual is that there is no food anywhere and everything looks to have been thoroughly washed and scurbbed.  Pat leads him through a pair of double doors into a main room.   

They are now in a very large tavern room, one that looks like it could hold up to 150 people.    The room has two dozen tables of various sizes.  There are only three other people in the room, two human fighters seated at one table and his cousin Dardaleria, one of aunt Fflewdur’s brood seated at another table.   Pat tells Palaem “Go meet the others, and try to get our cousin to sit with them.”   “Where is grandfather?” Palaem asks.   Pat replies, “Now that you are all here I will get him.  Would you like anything to eat or drink while you wait?”   “Just water,” the cleric/bard replies.


----------



## Silver Moon (Oct 6, 2004)

*Chapter Four, “The Assignment”.*

Palaem approaches the table with his cousin and nods in her direction.  She gives him an indifferent look back.   The male elf says “Pat would like us to sit with the humans.”  She replies “No need. There are enough empty tables.  But they are welcome to join me.”   

She then hears a scraping sound and both elves turn to see that one of the humans has taken out his knife and is carving something into one of the tables.  Daradaleria turns and exclaims to him “May I ask what you are doing?”    He replies in a matter-of-fact voice “Carving a duck.”   She says, “Do you always deface the property of other people?”  He replies, “I am improving it, or are you saying that my carving work is sub-standard?”  The other human tells him “Maybe you should stop until we find out what is going on.”  Palaem says “Yes, please come join us at this table.” 

The four get together but the conversation remains minimal.  Not long thereafter the elvan family patriarch Gredewal Llyr arrives.   Pat remains in the room, standing at attention and alert.  The female elvan serving woman stays in the room over near the bar. 

He approaches the four and begins by thanking them for all coming.   He then recounts a short history of the region and city of Brondani. He then says “And the nature of this city is one of the reasons that I have brought you together.   The elves of this Kingdom are long-lived, and tend to view problems from a long-term perspective.   For example, my eldest Grandson is away on a mission with other elves of this city.  So far they have spent thirty-eight years on this assignment and are still on the ‘scouting’ phase of the mission. 

When things come up that need an immediate resolution the city is slow to act.  I would like to assemble a team to handle these short-term assignments.  A situation has recently arisen that would work for an initial task for this group, which is why I have asked the four of you here.   Each of you will play an important part of this mission.”

He then glances over towards the table that Corlen had carved into and comments “I see that you have already begun to redecorate.  That is fine, since I am giving this tavern and inn to you.”  This comes as a surprise to all four.  “Excuse me?” Aidon asks.   Gredewal smiles and replies, “You are going to need a headquarters and this building should work well for that task.

This building is currently clean fully furnished but you will still need to stock it with food, beverage, bed linens, decoration and new signage for the front.   I am giving you 1,500 gold pieces to do that with and a 200 gold piece a month stipend beginning next month for as long as you require it.  I expect you to manage this accordingly, attract other adventurers to join you here, and be available for assignments as they come up.   Are there any questions?”

Aidon asks “How are we supposed to manage an inn while we are away on adventure?”.   He gestures to the female elf in the corner “Rhee Copperwood will assist you with this.  “Why us?”  Dardaleria asks, adding “I’m supposed to be in school.”   He smiles and says, “This is the year that your school sends you out into the world.  Consider this part of your education.   Rhee is affiliated with your school and will be making periodic reports to your instructors.”    

Dardaleria looks back towards the elven woman.  This confirms her suspicion as to this woman’s actual identity.   Within the city of Ravensgate is a woman and graduate of he school known as Muriel.  She too had a rebellious nature, opting to become a Sorcerer rather than a Wizard.  She and her raven are known as being masters of disguise, but every identity that she adopts uses as the first name one syllable of her real name, Merr, or Rhee or Elle.   She had once worked for both the Ravenking who headed the school and the King of Ravensgate who ruled the city, but now worked independent of both men.   

Dardaleria could not recall having ever met the woman before, but she knew that Muriel and Gredewal were friends.  “Great, I get a school legend as my babysitter,” she thinks to herself.”   Her raven sends back thoughts of total agreement, as Muriel’s raven has become a legend among its race, and not necessarily who her avian companion wishes to have the daily scrutiny of.   The raven chooses not to share with Dardaleria one other concern that he now has, all the ravens can sense the presence of others of their own race, but he could not sense Muriel’s, so that one was somehow able to shield itself. 

Gredewal continues “This could become a lucrative venture for your group and you are free to keep any profits, I will only ask back from you’re my initial investment, and only if you are successful with the venture.    In truth, my investment here is in my grandchildren,” as he gestures to Palaem and Daradaleria.   “Palaem, you are becoming far too comfortable in that library of yours.  You need to broaden your horizons and venture out into a world where your choice of deity will be accepted.   Daradaleria, like your cousin you also need to expand your horizons, which in your specific case also means learning to interact with those of other races and cultures.”

 Corlen asks “I’m not related to you.  Why me?”   Gredewal replies, “Each of you were referred to me by people who I know and respect.  Each of you has  skills will be helpful for this initial assignment.  If at any point your are uncomfortable with this arrangement you are free to leave.” 

“What is our initial assignment?” Palaem.  Gredewal gestures to Pat and replies, “Another of my grandchildren, Pat’s older brother Jason, is currently at a country fair where he has been hired to entertain.  The fair is threatened by the presence of a rabid wolf that is terrorizing the town.  I feel that this task is appropriate for your team.  Each of you has unique skills and experience that would be helpful.”  He then looks at the elves and adds “Plus, I would like a full accounting from each of you of how your cousin conducts himself.   One reason I assigned him to this fair was to help pull him out his melancholy.  It has been several years since his father’s death but the sadness is still with the boy.”  

Gredewal then says “A carriage will pick you up here tomorrow morning to take you to this assignment.  In the meanwhile, you have the remainder of the day to make whatever arrangements you seek to prepare this inn for use.  I will see you tomorrow.”   He and Pat then depart, leaving the four somewhat stunned novice adventurers sitting at the table. Daradaleria comments “It looks like Grandfather has done what he always does.”  “What is that?” Aidon asks.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 14, 2005)

_DM's Note - After a long delay I've finally got back to this campaign.  This chapter is the final installment from our gaming session in August.   From this point on we will be playing out this game as a Play-by-Post over on the RandomlingsHouse gaming boards and I'll be posting the Story Hour from that here._

*
Chapter Five, “Getting Established” * 

In response to Aidon’s question she replies, “He has created an interesting balance.”   Dardaleria, Pelaem, Aidon and Corlen then discuss how they should proceed from there.  Corlen suggest that they just take the 1,500 gold split it four ways, and leave.  The others immediately reject that idea, Aidon pointing out that they now have a lucrative opportunity before them.   Pelaem adds, “My cousin and I would not squander our Grandfather’s funds.”  

Dardaleria looks towards Corlen and says, “My grandfather was under the impression that you are a person of good character?  Was he incorrect?  From your defacing of the table it is clear that you have no respect for the property of others, are you also without honor?”   Corlen resents that remark and says, “I have honor.  I was just bored waiting.  Besides, he said that the table was ours.”   She replies, “You did not know that when you began the carving.”   

Pelaem says to Corlen, “Perhaps you could better put your carving skills to work in making a sign for us to hang out front.”  Dardaleria says, “I think we have some other things to do before then, like finding somebody to manage this place while we are away.    Rhee said that she would help with security but for her to be free to concentrate on that we need somebody else for the operational decisions.”  

“Shouldn’t we see about obtaining supplies?” Aidon asks.   She replies, “If we hire a manager then he or she could do that.  They would know better than us what is needed.”    Before hiring a manager they decide that the first thing to do is find out about the former tavern that had been on the site as well as who the neighbors are.   They discover that the surrounding businesses include some weapon and metalwork manufacturers, a fighter’s guild, a candle making shop and a wheelwright business.   “All working class types,” Corlen comments.   “Good, let’s make sure we target that clientele,” Pelaem states.   

They find that the prior name for the business was The Black Boar.  “We need to change that,” Dardaleria states.  “Ah, so that everyone will know that it is under new ownership,” Pelaem states.  She replies, “No, I just don’t like the name.”    Corlen says that since he was carving a duck they could use the tabletop as a new sign and change the name to The Black Duck.   “Or we could just have a new sign made,” is Dardaleria’s reply.   

Pelaem says that he will look into finding out where they could perhaps locate a manager for the tavern and inn.   He heads out into the city to some of the other elvan family districts.   He eventually settles upon on of the lower-ranked family areas, as a manager changing to a higher-ranked district would be seen as an improvement in status.   He asks about what some of the better taverns in the district are which cater to both elvan and human clientele, narrowing the list down to the White Swan Inn, The Lost Troubadour and The Pot & Ladle.    He visits all three, finding that The Pot & Ladle appears to be the cleanest and best managed.   He then heads back to the tavern for the others.

The four of them arrive at the Pot & Ladle and order a meal.  Throughout the meal they make a number of observations about the management of the building.    A half-elvan woman in the equivalent of her early twenties appears to be the hostess and handles the supervision of the wait staff, who are a mix of human, half-elvan and elvan.  A human male bartender in his fifties appears to be the primary decision-maker.   They conclude that he is the one they need to speak to and ask the waitress to have him join them.

The man arrives and introduces himself as Roderick.  He asks, “Is there a problem?” he asks as he arrives at the table.   “No, but perhaps an opportunity,” Dardaleria states.  The four of them then explain the situation to them and the need for an experienced manager.     He is intrigued by the prospect and says that his hostess, Tanaris, would probably welcome such an opportunity.  He says that he believes that she will make a fine tavern manager but is probably not the best person to reestablish what had been The Black Boar.   

He suggests “I would agree to come in and get the place up and running for say, 10 gold a day for the next 60 days.  
That would give Tanaris two-months experience managing this establishment, which she is already familiar with, prior to the new assignment.” They discuss it among themselves and find the terms acceptable.  He has Tanaris join them.  She is willing undertake the assignment and very excited about the prospect.   They also discover that she is Roderick’s daughter.   They tell him to arrive the next day and to work with their other employee; a woman named Rhee, who will be handling security and financial management tasks for the inn.   They say that they would like to have the grand reopening within the next ten to fourteen days. 

They purchase mattresses for two of the wooden beds, so that Aidon and Corlin will be able to stay overnight in the Inn.    Pelaem and Dardaleria head back to Llyr Castle for the night, agreeing to pick the other two up in the morning when they head off on their first adventure together.   

The following morning Pelaem and Dardaleria get into the family carriage.   Their cousin Pat is serving as coachman and driver.  He says, “I thank you both for this.  I have been very concerned about the mental state of my brother Jason.   He has spend the last decade of our human father’s life caring for him, and when Father died it appeared that part of Jason did as well.    It will be good for him to have some relatives around to help bring him back to his previous cheerful state.   Pelaem says, “We will do what we can but only he can truly change his outlook on life.”

They reach the inn and pick up both Aidon and Corlin.   The carriage then exits the city.   They talk about the mission and the wolf that they may need to hunt.   Pelaem asks, “What do we know about wolves?”  Corlin replies, “They’re big, they’re nasty, you hit them with your sword and they die.  What’s more to know than that?”  Dardaleria says, “We may want to try a different approach.” 

They ride for around ten miles south of Brondani city, passing through several smaller townships and coastal communities linked to the city’s commerce.    The coastal road continues south but Pat pulls the carriage off onto a smaller side roadway heading inland to the west.  They travel for around two more miles before he stops at a freshwater steam to give the horses a break.   He gets out a basket containing a prepared lunch and the four join him.  

During the meal Dardaleria asks Pat “How much longer until we reach this carriage house?”  He replies, “Not much longer, around two hours.”  He then turns to the two humans and asks, “Would you mind telling me what are your attitudes towards the use of magic?”   Corlen says he doesn’t use any himself but has nothing against it.  Aidon makes similar comments.   Pat says, “Good.  As you both know, wizard magics are frowned upon in Brondani.  That is why whenever my Grandfather needed to travel long distances he would leave by carriage.  But we would travel no further than the carriage house.   It is maintained by a wizard who has the ability to cast a teleport spell.  That is how we are going to our destination.”   

They continue to dine for another ten-minutes.    Before leaving Pat thoroughly inspects the bottom of the carriage.  “What are you doing?” Pelaem asks.   Pat replies, “Checking for stowaways.   My kid sister Tilden once tried to tag away on one of her Grandfather’s journeys by rigging up some straps under the carriage.   Gredewal actually knew she was there, but thought that experience of the long uncomfortable ride on the underside of the vehicle would add to the life lesson.   She didn’t get any further than the carriage house, him sending her back home from there.  They pack up and proceed onward.


----------

